# just so you know I havent forgotten



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Here is a quick pic of the tree of life. I havent forgotten, my girls have all of my attention right now and I just havent had a lot of time to play with them.

Zac


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*acuna* *matata* .........bet yer kids enjoyed the show. Was that 10 ft. green tree woman walkin around?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hey Zac, send me (via email) the third picture from the top (full pic, not resized). I'd like to play with it a bit.Mike


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Is this at Disney?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yep and ok*

Its at Disney NDB, Animal Kingdom. This tree is prolly 60 feet tall, and has several hundred animals portrayed on it. The pics dont do it justice.

MT, lemme hunt it down and Ill send it.

Zac


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Did ya see this bush come to life?......she folds up... blends in with the fauna and stays still for a while....then jumps up and moves off quickly to another spot......scared the bejesus out of us.


----------

